# Linda and Flip



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Dooley does the same thing on the down. The twirlling sounds both fun and effective!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wonderful advice! Glad you were able to get the leap out of the stand. I think you will appreciate it in the end...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like you had an awesome weekend


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is awesome that you got all that time out there with her!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that sounds just wonderful!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I get to see Linda in about 3 weeks! Whoo!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> - acting a fool and rolling around on his back when I proof him on down stays. When he started doing that she had me grab all four of his feet and spin him in a circle. He figured out quickly enough he didn't want to be on his back anymore


I was trying to picture this, but the closest mental image I got was something like the Russian baby swinging video. 

Doesn't this make him touchy about his feet?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> I was trying to picture this, but the closest mental image I got was something like the Russian baby swinging video.
> 
> Doesn't this make him touchy about his feet?


he's still on the ground, just being spun in a circle belly up but back on the floor.

don't care if it makes him not want me to touch his feet...if he doesn't want me to touch his feet then don't get on your back! I don't think it will carry over to other areas like doing nails.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and I was so excited to see I wasn't the youngest person at the seminar! There was a junior handler there. Often I'm the youngest person by a good twenty or thirty years!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Oh and I was so excited to see I wasn't the youngest person at the seminar! There was a junior handler there. Often I'm the youngest person by a good twenty or thirty years!


Ha ha! Usually I'm the youngest one there! :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Finally got back home yesterday afternoon. I was EXHAUSTED. I think Flip got more time from Linda than any dog there. I had muscles sore that hadn't been sore in years!

I always thought Flip was a lot of dog but I wasn't sure how much of that was just me not being used to a higher drive dog. Well Linda kept telling the group this weekend that I have A LOT of dog on my hands. She says I've done a great job with him so far but I can't let my boy get away with _anything_. Whatever I decide I want from this dog I can't set my standards any lower because he can give it to me but will try to do it his own way if given the chance. And she said he's a little spoiled :uhoh:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> And she said he's a little spoiled :uhoh:


... you think....:doh:..duh!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> ... you think....:doh:..duh!


And when someone tells me that about Titan... I say so what, why the heck not!....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

surely nobody on _this_ forum could be accused of spoiling their dogs  And of my four dogs Flip is the least spoiled of all of them! It's hard not to spoil a lap dog for sure...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> surely nobody on _this_ forum could be accused of spoiling their dogs  And of my four dogs Flip is the least spoiled of all of them! It's hard not to spoil a lap dog for sure...


If our showing ended tomorrow Titan would be spoiled every day of his life for the remainder of his life..


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahh...that sure sounds like Linda! The rule in her house is: "Only OTCh dogs on the couch!" Ha ha ha! Glad to hear you had fun, it is a very exhausting time at her seminars, but you learn SO MUCH from her! Well worth the money! 
Luckily the time I see her I have Monday's, Wednesday's, and Friday's off of work...so I have plenty of re cooperation time!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Oh and I was so excited to see I wasn't the youngest person at the seminar! There was a junior handler there. Often I'm the youngest person by a good twenty or thirty years!



Oh you just wait, you will long for this day again someday, trust me!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the tips Linda gave you. Flip's soulmate here in Washington state will be trying some of those tips. Linda will be at my instructor' building in Sept for a second visit and I think we may get a private lesson from Linda:crossfing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I might have been sleeping with some bedbugs during my three nights in the hotel.  Would bed bugs crawl into my socks to get my feet?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I think I might have been sleeping with some bedbugs during my three nights in the hotel.  Would bed bugs crawl into my socks to get my feet?


ummm Jodie, I don't think I will be visiting.. You can let the cat back in the extra room..:yuck:..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, just talked to my friends that stayed across the hall from me and they have the same red itchy bumps that I do. So warning! Bed bugs located in the La Quinta in De Soto, TX.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> ummm Jodie, I don't think I will be visiting.. You can let the cat back in the extra room..:yuck:..


No bed bugs here  Invitation is still open :no::no:


----------

